# SGJ about movies



## Marky Lazer (Sep 8, 2006)

A while ago, we had the SFF clichees list. Stephen Graham Jones, author of Demon Theory, made a similar list of things he doesn't want to include if he were allowed to make a movie. Quite funny, really:
http://www.demontheory.net/?p=108


----------



## BookStop (Sep 8, 2006)

amusing - I'd add to the someone being shot who is wearing a bullet-proof vest, that the shot will be a head shot (vest doesn't matter then)


----------

